# Wasgau-Marathon kritisch betrachtet



## bikeoman (13. Oktober 2003)

So, am Samstag fand nun der viel gelobte Wasgau-Marathon statt. Natürlich durfte man sich dieses Event nicht entgehen lassen, dem ja der Ruf einer tollen Streckenführung und Organisation vorauseilt. Also sind wir die große Runde gefahren, wobei es da ja schon von anfang an Unklarheiten über Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter gab. In der Ausschreibung stand doch etwas von 100km / 2300Hm, oder? Naja, wir hatten hinterher 110km und 2500Hm auf dem Tacho stehen! Eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm...eigentlich!

Aber trotz der zum Teil wirklich sehr guten Singletrails (vor allem am Ende der Runde!!) muß ich doch sagen, das der Anteil dieser Trails doch erheblich geringer war als angenommen. Schade, vor allem deshalb, weil man auf den ersten 2/3 der Strecke keinen Trail wirklich halbwegs frei fahren konnte. 

Auch die Streckeposten waren dünn verteilt. Oft fehlten diese an wirklich mal etwas gefährlicheren Stellen. Wenn dort was passiert, war der Weg zum nächsten Posten wiklich sehr lang. Viele Posten, welche an den Straßen standen, haben übrigens mehr auf alles andere geachtet als auf die Straße.  

Äußerst positiv möchte ich an dieser Stelle die Verpflegung auf der Strecke erwähnen. Das war mit Abstand die reichhaltigste wo ich seither gesehen habe! Nur Schade, das die Verpflegung in der Halle überhaupt nicht mehr geklappt hat. Das gab es sicherlich einige, die mit knurrenden Magen die Halle verlassen habe! 

Fazit:
Netter Marathon mit toller Streckenverpflegung, allerdings kann er dem Frühjahres-Konkurrent "Gaisbock-Marathon" im Lemberg nicht das Wasser reichen! Schade, bei einer Veranstaltung im 10ten Jahr hätte ich schon etwas mehr erwartet!

So, nun bin ich mal ganz Ohr was da für Reaktionen kommen!


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2003)

mir bleibt hier nur dir einfach in allen Punkten uneingeschränkt zuzustimmen!

Mir hat es persönlich viel Spaß bereitet und ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder kommen, aber dieses dicke Lob überall ist doch etwas überzogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. Oktober 2003)

*zustimm*

Die Sache mit den Streckenposten (die ohnehin recht dünn gesäht waren) fand ich ziemlich heftig. 
Man kam an einigen Stellen recht zügig in richtung Strasse gefahren, und vor allem gegen Ende stand da immer öfters ein ziemlich lustloser Streckenposten, der mal mit seiner Fahne spielte und dabei vor sich auf die Straße stierte, oder mit seiner Freundin shakerte. Eine Ausnahme war der Mann nach der Vorletzten Abfahrt, die übrigens richtig genial war.   SO stell ich mir einen Streckenposten vor.
Ich kann verstehen, dass es nicht gerade amüsant ist den ganzen Tag irgendwo im Wald rumzustehen, aber wenn schon, denn schon!

Dann kommt man nach 7std. Fahrzeit ins Ziel, duscht erstmal, freut sich auf einen Teller Nudeln o. Ä. und muss sich dann sagen lassen, dass es leider nix mehr warmes gibt. Und wir waren sicher nicht die letzten.

Positiv waren sicherlich die hervorragende Verpflegung auf der Strecke und die Singletrails so sie einigermasen frei waren. 

Vom Gäsbock-Marathon in Lambrecht kann sich der Wasgau in jedem Fall eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden (IMHO in allen Bereichen ausser Verpflegung). 


Grüssle
Martin
(etwas entäuscht)


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2003)

Stimme teilweise zu, allerdings möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bei denjenigen bedanken, die mich und mein Bike, wegen Defekt`s, so schnell und komfortabel ab Km 80 zurück ins Ziel transportiert haben.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, vieleicht gibts ja dann hinterher auch was warmes zu essen  und denkt mal über ein Rauchverbot in der Halle nach, die Luft da drinn war unerträglich.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## heinzelmann (13. Oktober 2003)

Klar war neben dem Licht auch etwas Schatten bei der Veranstaltung (keine Nudeln), aber ich denke, man muß die Kritik etwas relativieren:

Anders als bei vielen Veranstaltungen (z.B. Wildbad, Furtwangen), wo teils Profis, teils der erhebliche Einfluß von Landrats-/Fremdenverkehrsamt nebst Feuerwehr, THW u.v.m hinter der Veranstaltung stehen, arbeitet hier ein kleine Abteilung eines Vereines auf ehrenamtlicher Basis gegen so manche Windmühle.

Ich persönlich fand die minimalistische Organisation auf der Strecke und die Streckenführung mit den Schildchen/Bändern außreichend. Jaja, habe auch zweimal eine Abzweigung verpasst und musste zurück, egal - selber schuld.

Bei welchem Marathon gibt's schon so einen hohen Singletrailanteil? Logisch, daß bei ca. 1000 Teilnehmern auch 'mal Wartezeiten auftreten. Bloß gut, daß es keine Zeitnahme gab, sonst hätten wir wahrscheinlich noch ein paar zusätzliche blaue Flecken im Ellbogenbereich ;-)

Die Philosophie und Organisation bei diesem MBM ist einfach erfrischend anders und denke die Jungs sollten einfach so weitermachen. Andere MBM gibt's genug.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

Ich geb zu,mein Kommentar liest sich etwas sehr negativ, aber das Negative bleibt eben einfach mehr in Erinnerung als das Positive. 
Die Sache mit den Streckenposten fand ich einfach nicht sehr lustig. Darauf sollte man sich schon verlassen können. Auch die Sache mit der Verpflegung in der Halle halte ich für keinen großen Aufwand (Nudeln mit Tomatensoße reicht ja).
Die positiven Dinge darf man natürlich nicht vergessen. Der Singletrailanteil ist für einen MBM sicher ausergewöhnlich, die Beschilderung/Markierung war gut, wenn auch die Abzweigungen und Singletrailumfahrungen manchmal etwas plötzlich kamen. Ausserdem hat ein Marathon ohne Zeitnahme einfach eine ganz andere Athmosphäre. 

Trotzdem war der Wasgau-Marathon im Vergleich zum Gäsbock in Lambrecht (keine 30km entfernt, ähnliche Größe, keine Zeitnahme - also durchaus Vergleichbar) einfach etwas enttäuschend. Von einer Veranstaltung mit diesem Ruf und 10Jahren Erfahrung hätte ich mehr erwartet. Aber die Messlatte lag auch wirklich hoch. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

Sicherlich ist es gar nicht einfach, so eine Veranstaltung überhaupt zu organisieren, das wollte ich ja auch auf keinen Fall in Frage stellen. Allerdings sollten manche Dinge bei so einer Veranstaltung, die sich ja schon im 10ten Jahr befindet, einfach auf Grund der Erfahrungen doch etwas besser gelöst werden.

Thema Streckenposten: der Martin hat schon recht; auch wenn die Streckenposten ehrenamtlich arbeiten, sollte man sich auf sie verlassen können. Andernfalls könnte man sich diese Posten sonst sparen und ein großes Schild mit der Aufschrift "Bitte bei der Straße selber schauen!!" aufstellen. Die meisten vertrauen bei so einer Veranstaltung auf diese Personen - und da DARF es dann einfach nicht vorkommen, das man auf die Straße gelassen wird, obwohl da ein Auto kommt!

Bei der Streckenführung fand ich eigentlich nur die Schilder "Alternative / Singletrail" so kurz vor dem Weg etwas irritierend, ansonsten hat das Auffinden der Strecke keine Probleme bereitet.

Eine warme Portion Essen am Schluß sollte aber zu haben sein, da sicherlich so manche(r) noch eine etwas längere Heimreise hatte, was mit leerem Magen definitiv keinen Spaß macht!!

@Einheimischer
Ein Rauchverbot in der Halle wäre super - die Luft da drin war wirklich sehr bescheiden!!!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

@bikeoman:
ZWEI IDIOTEN EIN GEDANKE ! ! !


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

@der Martin
  So könnte man es auch sehen!!!


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. Oktober 2003)

hallo zusammen
ich habe mir überlegt was ich zu den vorwürfen schreiben soll.
eigentlich hat heinzelmann schon alles gesagt. danke!

 @der Martin 
ich kenne Deine Ansprüche nicht.Das mag Deine Ansicht sein, dem anderen macht es nichts aus.
Nenn mir mal einen MArathon der perfekt ist... 
Aber wie heinzelmann schon sagt, wir sind eine kleine Abteilung.

Wir werden versuchen manche Punkte einfliessen zu lassen, aber wenn jeder den Trail fahren will gibt es zwangsläufig STAU, auch wenn man DREI chicken ways ausweist. auch bei zehn chicken ways wird es STAU geben. 
Das können wir nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi Thorsten_F!

Wenn ein Marathon so in aller Munde ist, man so viel Lob hört und eigentlich nichts negatives, dann sind die Erwartungen zugegebener Maßen recht hoch! Und wenn immer nur gelobt wird, dann wird sich auch nichts ändern, oder? Nur Kritik gibt einen Anstoß zu Veränderungen!! Auch wenn Ihr "nur" eine kleine Abteilung seid und es sicherlich nicht leicht habt beim organisieren, so gibt es sicherlich doch einige Dinge, die trotzdem anders zu handhaben sind. Oft sind es nämlich gerade die "Kleinigkeiten", die das Gesamtbild abrunden.
Das sind nicht vorhandene Nudeln genau so wie die Aufmerksamkeit der Streckenposten (was ich als SEHR wichtig empfinde!). Und sicher hast Du recht - ich kenn keine Marathonveranstaltung die perfekt ist! Aber es gibt welche, die sind nah dran!!

Zum Stau auf der Strecke kann ich nur sagen: Ärgerlich, aber unvermeidlich! Aber duch eine entsprechende, schon etwas selektivere Anfahrt entzerrt sich das ganze ein wenig. Das in der Kombination mit euren Chickenways ist wohl ein guter Weg! Ach ja: Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht größere Schilder und die etwas früher vor den Abzweigungen, und so mancher würde nicht ratlos mittenim Weg stehen bleiben und überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Thorsten_F,

alleine die Tatsache, dass sich jemand von der ORGA hier zu Wort meldet, ist mir einen weiteren Pluspunkt wert. 
Aber an den Tatsachen (Streckenposten, Verpflegung in der Halle) ist eben nicht zu rütteln. Das hat ausser mir auch einige andere gestört. Zumindest die, welche in der Halle vor, bzw. hinter mir in der Schlange standen.
Die Sache mit den Staus ist einfach bei einem Starterfeld>1000 nicht volltändig zu umgehen, das seh ich ein. Es stellt auch nicht das große Problem dar. Ich denke das ist einer der Gründe weshalb es keine Zeitnahme gibt.
Die Sache mit den Chickenways halte ich sogar für eine klasse Idee. Allerdings entstanden dadurch aber auch erst einige Staus, wenn eine größere Gruppe auf eine Verzweigung zufuhr und sich nun jeder entscheiden musste ob er nun rechts oder links fahren will, oder weil man eben einfach in dem Moment auf der falschen Seite der Strecke fuhr und sich erst mir den anderen arrangieren musste. Vielleicht einfach beim nächsten mal mit größeren Schildern VOR der Verzweigung darauf aufmerksam machen, damit man sich darauf einstellen kann.

Was ich hier schreibe ist übrigens nicht als Vorwurf, sondern als Kritik gedacht. Da sehe ich einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied.


> Nenn mir mal einen MArathon der perfekt ist...


naja, auch wenn ich mich wiederholen sollte, der Gäsbock war nah dran. (IMHO)

Aber möglicherweise stehe ich mit MEINER Ansicht wirklich etwas alleine da und den anderen macht es nicht wirklich viel aus. Wäre auch nicht das erste mal.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

Martin, du bist nicht alleine!


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. Oktober 2003)

also wenn 1500 Leute was zu essen wollen wird es immer ein wenig dauern....
Ich habe es notiert und wir versuchen die Sache mit den Posten usw. zu ändern.

ich sage aber auch: 1500 Leute können sich nicht irren.
95% hat es gefallen, da überzeugen wir die restlichen 5% auch noch.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten_F _
> *also wenn 1500 Leute was zu essen wollen wird es immer ein wenig dauern....*


Es lag ja nicht daran, dass es zu lange gedauert hätte. Es war schlicht nix mehr da, ausser Käsespießchen und Lachsbrot, was durchaus lecker war (hoppla, schonwieder ein Pluspunkt), aber eben einfach nicht unbedingt das was nach einem harten Marathon vom Magen gefordert wird. *MAMMUT HAT HUNGER*





> ...ich sage aber auch: 1500 Leute können sich nicht irren.
> ...[/B]


Du hast ja recht. Sonst hätte sich Euer Marathon nicht 10 Jahre lang gehalten.


> ...95% hat es gefallen, da überzeugen wir die restlichen 5% auch noch. [/B]


Jaja, man soll die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben, gell? 
Aber Moment, wiso 5% ? Bikeoman, Martin, und wo sind bitte die anderen 73 leute, denen es nicht 100%ig gefallen hat?


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der Martin _
> *
> Jaja, man soll die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben, gell?
> Aber Moment, wiso 5% ? Bikeoman, Martin, und wo sind bitte die anderen 73 leute, denen es nicht 100%ig gefallen hat?
> *




die hängen bei mir im Keller


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten_F _
> *
> 
> 
> die hängen bei mir im Keller  *



Boah hey! Der Wasgau-Marathon in diesem Jahr war ja mal wieder voll der Knaller, voll ge...
*aufderschleimspurkriech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

*AUA*

Auf der Schleimspur kann man ja nur ausrutschen!!! 



> Ich habe es notiert und wir versuchen die Sache mit den Posten usw. zu ändern.


Das freut mich aber. Genau das war ja auch der eigentliche Sinn dieses Threads! Schade nur, das hier kaum andere gepostet haben. Man könnte ja fast meinen, wir beide wären so'n paar Nörgler! Wo sind die anderen Meinungen? Es müssen sich doch mindestens 73 Leute finden, die ein Kommentar abgeben, oder???



...ach so, die hängen ja bei der Organisation im  Keller!!


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

... gefallen hat er doch trotz der Kritik-Punkte, oder? War ein schönes Event!
Fände das Orga-Team es besser, wenn keine Kritik ausgeübt wird und alle nur sagen: es war super??
Ich fand's super, aber ich schliesse mich der Kritik in Sachen Streckenposten/ Essen nach dem Rennen an. Die Staus haben mich weniger gestört, denn es ist ja mehr als Tour als als Rennen zu verstehen gewesen. Die Strecke war sehr schön - gerne wieder so!!!
Ein Problem fand ich, das auf manchen Abschnitten über 10km kein Streckenposten war (wir hatten einen üblen Sturz in der Gruppe ...). Besser machen könnte man die Geränke (isotonisch antelle von Zuckerwasser?
Warum Startnummern verteilen, wenn am Ende niemand checkt, ob alle angekommen sind?
Bitte Leute ohne Helm nicht fahren lassen - Kontrolle?
Ich kann den Marathon wärmstens weiterempfehlen, grosse Leistung der Organisation, nette Leute, gute Verpflegung (während dem Marathon), super Strecke. Weiter so (und nehmt die Kritik als Anregung!!! Nicht als "Ihr seid schlecht ..."!


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeoman _
> *
> 
> *AUA*
> ...



Wir waren eine Gruppe von sieben Leuten, die kannst Du dazu zählen (wir haben ausgelost, wer die Kritik schreiben soll, und mich hat's erwischt!)


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

> Warum Startnummern verteilen, wenn am Ende niemand checkt, ob alle angekommen sind?


Jau, stimmt! Da können unterwegs eine Menge Leute verloren gehen. Eine Rückmeldung wäre da schon nicht schlecht - bei anderen Veranstaltungen gibt es die Teilnehmergeschenke erst nach der Rückmeldung. Auf diese Weise wird wohl sichergestellt, das sich die meisten zurück melden.




> Bitte Leute ohne Helm nicht fahren lassen


Danke Moose, das hatte ich vollkommen vergessen! Von dieser unbehelmten Sorte sind mir mehrere aufgefallen. War auch eine Prämiere - habe noch nie auf einer offiziellen Veranstaltung Leute ohne Helm auf der Strecke gesehen. Spätestens die ersten Streckenposten hätten die betreffenden Personen anhalten müssen!



> Wir waren eine Gruppe von sieben Leuten, die kannst Du dazu zählen (wir haben ausgelost, wer die Kritik schreiben soll, und mich hat's erwischt!)


Ist doch gar nicht schlimm, siehste???

Und ich registriere: es fehlen jetzt nur noch 73-7= 66 Kommentare


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Wir waren eine Gruppe von sieben Leuten, die kannst Du dazu zählen (wir haben ausgelost, wer die Kritik schreiben soll, und mich hat's erwischt!) *



*staun* Thorsten_F´s Keller hat so wie es aussieht Internetanschluss. Oder sinds am Ende sogar 6%?
 

Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *... Warum Startnummern verteilen, wenn am Ende niemand checkt, ob alle angekommen sind?...*



Weil dann auffällt, dass Kritiker wenn möglich schon unterwegs aussortiert werden und in Thorstens Keller kommen.


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2003)

der Martin ist halt einfach ein praktisch denkender Mensch!! Aber der Keller muß ja schon gruselig sein, da ja anscheinend alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. Oktober 2003)

@moose
Deerk ist im Keller von Thorsten F


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnitzelfreund _
> *@moose
> Deerk ist im Keller von Thorsten F *





*NEIN !!! Glaubst Du wirklich !?!?!?! *


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

Verdammt, ich wusste, dass Deerk die Finger im Spiel hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

@Einheimischer: fragt sich nur, ob deerk dort selber gefangen gehalten wird, oder ob er (von der Strecke) eliminierte Biker nach Startnummern sortiert auf Kleiderständer hängen muss, sozusagen als "Ferien-Job" ... . Düster, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2003)

uhhh moose, hör auf ich hab schon Gänsehaut, sehr gruselig *bibber*


----------



## Jens (14. Oktober 2003)

Mein Senf.................

Strecke war top.
An Denen, die auf den Singletrails rumgeeiert sind, kam ich auch locker vorbei.

Und wer bitteschön brauch denn Streckenposten???? 

Wer auf seinem Haustrail fährt hat ja auch keine 

Die STVO sollte auch Jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Moose (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jens _
> *Mein Senf.................
> 
> Strecke war top.
> ...



Dann müsste man entsprechen ein Warnschild an die Strasse hängen - auch kein Problem, wie man eine Strasse überquert weiss ich! War beim Wildsau-Marathon auch nicht anders ... .


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. Oktober 2003)

@jens
schön gesprochen  

@all
ich kann Euch ja mal in meinen Keller einladen


----------



## vega970 (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

hauptsach gemeckert...ja ja 

also ich war jetzt das 3te mal in Lemberg  und werde noch öfter dorthin fahren....

Beim Duschen wars schon immer eng
bei den Getränken hat es damals auch schon gedauert
und die  Strecken waren schon immer s..gut und die 100 km Runde war EINE  

wer arbeitet eigentlich in einem Verein bei der Vorbereitung und Durchführung eines MA mit ??

In Kirchzarten waren die Nudel auch all, bevor alle satt waren.. und ..
mein Zimmer für 2004 ist schon gebucht.


ALLES FREIWILLIG und es macht SPASS 

In diesem Sinne

VEGA970


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jens _
> *Mein Senf.................
> 
> Strecke war top.
> ...


Jaja, entweder war es da wirklich breit genug oder du bist halt einfach rücksichtslos und fährst an den Leuten auch bei deren Gefährdung dran vorbei!



> _Original geschrieben von Jens _
> *Und wer bitteschön brauch denn Streckenposten????
> Wer auf seinem Haustrail fährt hat ja auch keine *


Das paßt ja zu dem was du zuerst geschrieben hast. Fahren auf deinem Haustrail den etwa auch immer mehrere hundert Biker gleichzeitig? Je mehr Biker, desto größer die Gefahr, das etwas passiert! Und deinen Haustrail kennst du sicherlich In- und Auswendig, eine Marathonstrecke sicherlich nicht! Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung wie das ist, wenn man mal richtig abfliegt und auf schnelle Hilfe eines Notarztes angewiesen ist 



> _Original geschrieben von Jens _
> *Die STVO sollte auch Jedem bekannt sein. *


Klar, sicher, deshalb sind sich ja auch ALLE Verkehrsteilnehmer imm einig und gehen tolerant miteinander um, gell?? Und sicherlich bist du ein Musterbeispiel dafür!!




> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *hauptsach gemeckert...ja ja  *


Und nochmal: Kritik soll Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung aufzeigen. Keiner hier hat gemeckert! Und nur weil etwas schon immer so ist (z.B."bei den Getränken hat es damals auch schon gedauert") muß man doch nicht hinnehmen das es so bleibt! Sowas macht eine gute Veranstaltung aus - sie verbessert sich von mal zu mal und stagniert nicht an einem Punkt!



> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten_F _
> *@jens
> schön gesprochen *


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jens _
> *Mein Senf.................*


Für mich bitte mit Ketchup! 



> Strecke war top.[/B]


kein Zweifel! 



> An Denen, die auf den Singletrails rumgeeiert sind, kam ich auch locker vorbei.[/B]


Naja, ging so. Teilweise war dazu schon etwas Mut und vor allem Risiko nötig. Aber egal, man hat ja Zeit. 



> Und wer bitteschön brauch denn Streckenposten????
> Wer auf seinem Haustrail fährt hat ja auch keine [/B]


Naja, also Streckenposten sind schon eine gute Sache. Im Falle eines (Un-)Falles hat man schon nach kurzer Zeit Hilfe, da die Streckenposten im Idealfall nach jeder (schwierigeren) Abfahrt stehen. 
Auch beim Strasse queren erleichtern sie die Sache gewaltig. Schliesslich fährt man ja immernoch einen Marathon (wenn auch ohne Zeitnahme) und nicht nur eine einfache Tour wo man alleine unterwegs wäre, und dann auch kein Startgeld bezahlt.



> Die STVO sollte auch Jedem bekannt sein. [/B]


Vorsicht, du stehst auf sehr dünnem Eis!
In der STVO ist unter anderem auch geregelt wo und wie überholt wird.
Im (einspurigen) SINGLE-Trail zu überholen ist mit der STVO meiner Meinung nach nicht immer zu vereinbaren. Da wurde gelegentlich auch rechts, an den abenteuerlichsten Stellen,überholt.
Ausserdem ist in der STVO auch die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf Feld- und Waldwegen geregelt. Ich weiß jetzt grad nur nicht ob auf 20km/h oder 30km/h.  Da dürfte jeder von uns (teils deutlich) drüber gelegen haben.  



Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

@Bikeoman:
 Schon wieder zwei ... (du weisst schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

@der Martin
Wir sind wohl zu anspruchsvoll


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeoman _
> *Und nochmal: Kritik soll Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung aufzeigen. Keiner hier hat gemeckert! Und nur weil etwas schon immer so ist (z.B."bei den Getränken hat es damals auch schon gedauert") muß man doch nicht hinnehmen das es so bleibt! Sowas macht eine gute Veranstaltung aus - sie verbessert sich von mal zu mal und stagniert nicht an einem Punkt!
> *



Das spricht mir so aus dem Herzen und fasst alles zusammen was ich schon immer sagen wollte!

... muss ich jetzt auch in den Keller?!

Liebes Orga-Team: Es war eine klasse Veranstaltung, und wir (eine kleine Fraktion mutiger) Biker wollen Euch dabei helfen, sie evtl. noch besser zu machen.
*Klug********rmodus-an* Feedback sollte einfach hingenommen werden, am besten aufgenommen werden und im besten Fall im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten umgesetzt werden. Feedback ist niemals als Angriff gemeint, sondern als Sammelsurium verschiedener Meinungen und Auffassungen. *Klug********rmodus-aus* 
Wenn jetzt jemand sagt: Euer Marathon war sch...., weil es zu wenig Asphalt-Downhills hatte/ weil es Golden Delicious Äpfel und nicht Essig Gurken waren/ weil man dort nicht mit der Cross-Maschine starten durfte/ weil man ohne Helm nicht fahren durfte ... ---- dann könnt Ihr Euch ja nochmal gut überlegen, ob Ihr solche Sachen ändern wollt.
Alles andere ist als Anregung gedacht. Als Hilfe, um Euren Marathon (der ja wirklich in der Oberliga spielt) noch besser zu machen.
Sorry, auch bei der besten Powerpoint-Präsentaion eines professionellen Redners fällt mir immer noch was ein, was dieser hätte besser machen können ... 

*THERE IS NEVER PERFECTION, BUT THERE IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT*


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *THERE IS NEVER PERFECTION, BUT THERE IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT*



Und am Ende waren alle glücklich und zufrieden und lagen sich in den Armen.
Und wenn sie nicht (in Thorstens Keller) gestorben sind, dann jubeln sie noch heute!


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich lieg in Martins Armen?    

@Moose


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeoman _
> *
> Ich lieg in Martins Armen?    *


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

[offtopic-modus on]Aber erst wieder morgen abend - sofern deine Holde nix dagegen hat! Ich mein natürlich unsere Ausfahrt, bevor du hier auf dumme Gedanken kommst! Aber nimm dich in acht, mein Steuersatz sitzt jetzt richtig fest! [offtopic-modus off]

Noch ne Frage zum Marathon: Kann mir jemand sagen, was das organgefarbene Getränk war? Das hat einem ja schlagartig wieder zum Leben erweckt :kotz: Aber mir einem Mix aus Kuchen und Brühe war es genießbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (15. Oktober 2003)

Hm, also mein Beitrag darf jetzt nicht von den genannten 100 Nörglern abgezogen werden, weil ich bei der Gruppe von Moose schon mitzähle   Trotzdem vielleicht noch eine kleine (konstruktive!) Anmerkung: Mir ist klar, dass Lemberg keine Freizeithalle hat, die Duschen für 1000 Leute hat. Aber wenn eine Dusche vier Duschköpfe aufweist, könnte man die vielleicht im Vorfeld reparieren, so dass auch alle vier funktionieren?!? Im übrigen war das mein erster Marathon, wo die Frauendusche keine solche war! Das ist jetzt nicht weiter tragisch, ich gewöhne mich ja schon an meinen Minderheitenstatus , aber aufgefallen ist es trotzdem. Sind die Jungs in der Pfalz besonders kontaktfreudig? 
Im übrigen schließe ich mich der Kritik an der Verpflegung in der Halle an, aber der Kuchen war auch sehr lecker  
Ansonsten eine klasse Veranstaltung, sehr schöne Strecke und tolle Stimmung! Hab mich ehrlich gewundert, dass ihr so etwas in einem doch recht kleinen Ort auf die Beine gestellt kriegt. Kompliment und bis zum nächsten Jahr!!


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

Aha, in der Frauendusche haben also auch nicht alle Duschen funktioniert. Aber vorsicht, das das hier keiner als Kritik auffaßt, sonst hängen wir - schwupdiwup  - alle im Keller von Thorsten_F! 
Und wenn sich da Männer in der Frauendusche rumtummeln, dann schmeißt sie raus wenn es stört...oder laßt sie die Duschköpfe reparieren  
Verbesserungsvorschlag: Man könnte doch für die Zukunft eine "Dusche für Singles" ausweisen...dann wären die anderen Duschen schön leer


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Chirsitina,

auch wenns dich vermutlich nicht tröstet: Die Duschköpfe in der Männerdusche waren auch nicht 100%ig. 

Männerdusche - Frauendusche? Ich war ja schon immer für gemischte Umkleiden/Duschen.  
Das hab ich mitbekommen, dass einige Männer die Damendusche geentert haben als diese wohl gerade mal frei war.  Das Problem lässt sich wohl nur beheben indem einfach mehr Frauen bei einem MBM mitfahren und anschliessend die Dusche besetzt halten.
Ich kenn das eigentlich nur andersrum von Autobahnraststätten, wo sich gelegentlich Frauen bei großem Andrang im Männer-WC einschliessen. 

grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

@bikoman:
    oder auf deutsch: *grrrrr*du schon wieder!


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der Martin _
> *Hallo Chirsitina,
> 
> auch wenns dich vermutlich nicht tröstet: Die Duschköpfe in der Männerdusche waren auch nicht 100%ig.
> ...



Das WAREN doch die FRAUENDUSCHEN!!!
Hahahahahahaha ...
Keine Kritik (sonst Keller), aber vielleicht war das Schild "Mädels" an der Damendusche etwas missverständlich ... . Mir geht das auch manchmal so, dass ich ein Wort gar nicht zu Ende lese, weil ich nach den ersten paar Buchstaben schon weiss, was es wohl heissen wird.
Das mit den Duschköpfen war ärgerlich ... .


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der Martin _
> *@bikoman:
> oder auf deutsch: *grrrrr*du schon wieder! *



Oha, heute nicht gut drauf, was?? hmm...hast mir ja noch nie ein  gegeben! uiuiuiuiui.........


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Das WAREN doch die FRAUENDUSCHEN!!!
> ...



Achso, das waren die Frauenduschen! *stirnklatsch* 
Vermutlich war ich vor lauter Hunger so tüddelig, dass ich einfach der Herde hinterhergetrottet bin. *muuuuh*

Nee, im Ernst. Also da bin ich mir sicher, dass ich richtig war. Ich fand die Beschriftung an sich nämlich recht witzig.
 "Mädels" <> "MÄNNER"
Als ich das "MÄNNER"-Schild sah, hab ich mich übrigens schonmal auf eiskalte Duschen eingestellt, was sich zum Glück als voreilig herausstellte.

Was die Kritik betrifft hab ich eh nix mehr zu verlieren. Ich muss in Zukunft eh einen großen Bogen um die Pfalz machen. 

@Bikeoman: *tätschel* war doch nur Spass! *tätschel*
vielleicht hätte ich auch noch einzwei  dahinterhängen sollen.


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn wir wirklich in der Frauendusche gewesen sein sollen, dann sträuben sich mir die Haare! Da muß dann der Hormonhaushalt ein wenig durcheinander gekommen sein!


> Ich war ja schon immer für gemischte Umkleiden/Duschen.


  jawohlja!!!  

@der Martin
darfst morgen mein Hinterrad "tätschel"


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeoman _
> *Also wenn wir wirklich in der Frauendusche gewesen sein sollen, dann sträuben sich mir die Haare! Da muß dann der Hormonhaushalt ein wenig durcheinander gekommen sein!*


Das hatte schon seine Richtigkeit. Das war die Eishockey-Damen-Nationalmanschaft aus Russland.  



> * @der Martin
> darfst morgen mein Hinterrad "tätschel"  *


noch ein paar Frechheiten und ich tätschel deinen Hinterkopf. *klatsch*


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

Und ich bekomme wieder kein Anabolika oder ähnliches...


@der Martin
da mußte mich erst mal erwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens (15. Oktober 2003)

@bikeoman

Die einzige Gefärdung, die ich bei diesem Event ausmachen konnte, waren die Buben, die mit Ihren Fullsuspensionsgeschwüren auf den Trails rumgeeiert sind, und den Leuten, die wirklich mit dem Rad umgehen können, ein wenig den Spass geraubt haben.

Auf den schönen breiten Wegen konnten die Herrschaften dann wieder tüchtig gas geben, um dann wieder völlig ausser Kontrolle in den nächsten Berg zu rauschen.

Nach dem Motto: Uuuuups es geht ja wieder bergauf, und ich bin schon wieder mit der Scheibe unterwegs, dann schnell mal schalten; Razöng, oh, das klappt wieder nicht, dann doch besser mitten im Berg absteigen und schieben.
Na ja, die Leute hinter Mir wären bestimmt auch nicht den Berg raufgefahren 
Beim nächsten Anstieg geht es bestimmt besser

Die meisten sind meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage, sich ihre Linie auf verwinkelten Wegen zu suchen, weil sie auf Grund der Federung völlig desenibilisiert sind.
Nach dem Motto: Mit meiner Federung bügel ich sowiso über alles drüber.

Und von wegen Rüchsichtslos und Gefährdung: Wie soll man bitteschön einen stehenden Radfahrer gefährden, wenn man an Ihm vorbei rollt???

Aber wie Du schon sagtest, ich bin sehr Tolerant.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2003)

Bin zwar nicht Bikeoman, aber egal.


Du bist ja anscheinend der größte Biker vor dem Herrn und auch als solcher geboren worden. Zumindest kommt das in deinen Postings so rüber. Von Toleranz merkt man da nicht viel
Du hast ausserdem eine Kleinigkeit vergessen: AMEN!



> Die einzige Gefärdung, die ich bei diesem Event ausmachen konnte, waren die Buben, die mit Ihren Fullsuspensionsgeschwüren auf den Trails rumgeeiert sind, und den Leuten, die wirklich mit dem Rad umgehen können, ein wenig den Spass geraubt haben.


Es geht doch nix über eine sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2003)

@jens
Na wenn das deine einzigen Problem waren ist ja gut!! 
Wenn jeder deine Einstellung hätte, dann könnte man keine solche Veranstaltung machen. Ich frag mich gerade nur, warum du überhaupt bei einem Marathon mitfährst, noch bei dazu bei einem ohne Zeitwertung, wo man ja auch mal gemütlich machen kann.
Sicher gab und gibt es genug Biker, die wirklich kein Feeling für die Trails haben und besser auf den breiten Wegen bleiben sollten. Das ist stellenweise ärgerlich, aber zu ändern ist es nicht!

Also du "Gott des MTB", ich hoffe nur, das ich Dir mit deiner Einstellung nie den Weg kreuze bzw. Dir im Weg bin.



> Du hast ausserdem eine Kleinigkeit vergessen: AMEN!


So isses!


----------



## Hjoerch (16. Oktober 2003)

bikeoman

 dito                                    Hjoerch


----------



## tvaellen (25. Oktober 2003)

Na kommt, jetzt tut nicht so als hätte euch der von Jens beschriebene Fahrertypus nicht auch schon mal genervt 

Hatte neulich auf meiner Hausrunde wieder mal so einen 17 jährigen ich-habe-Kraft-ohne-Ende-und-komme-überall-auf-dem-großen-Ritzel-hoch Typ getroffen.

Erst schoss er an mir vorbei, dass ich dachte, der kleine Fumic ist inkognito in Thüringen unterwegs...
... dann wurde der Tritt eckig und es krachte vorne ganz furchtbar, weil er offenbar versuchte, bei 400 Watt auf der Kette in einem Zug vom größten auf`s kleinste Kettenblatt zu schalten...
... und dann durfte ich noch Erste Hilfe leisten, weil er beim Absteigen nicht mehr richtig aus seinen Klickies rauskam und mit dem Knie aufschlug
 

Vielleicht lernt er es ja noch. Jedenfalls durfte er sich ein paar bissige Bemerkungen anhören, als ich ihm ein Tempo gab, um das Blut abzuwischen
 

Konnte nicht nach Lemberg mitfahren, weil einer meiner besten Freunde am Vorabend einen runden Geburtstag feierte. Aber für nächstes Jahr ist es fest eingeplant. Dann sind sicher auch die Kritikpunkte beseitigt 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *Na kommt, jetzt tut nicht so als hätte euch der von Jens beschriebene Fahrertypus nicht auch schon mal genervt
> ...
> *


Selbstverständlich kam das gelegentlich schon mal vor. Aber bei einer Veranstaltung die ausdrücklich ohne Zeitmessung ausgeschrieben wird, da sollte man die Sache einfach lockerer angehen. 
Im übrigen dürfte auch der Schnellste unter uns irgendwann, irgendwo seinen Meister finden und ihm im Weg rumstehen. 
Solche Aussagen, die sinngemäß rüberkommen wie "macht Platz dem MTB-Gott" helfen sicher keinem weiter. Der Langsamere verliert den Spass an solchen Veranstaltungen wenn er ständig von irgendwelchen Rasern zur Seite gerufen und geklingelt wird und der Schnellere hat abends Muskelkater in den Gesichtsmuskeln vor lauter Verbissenheit. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2019)

bikeoman schrieb:


> Auch die Streckeposten waren dünn verteilt. Oft fehlten diese an wirklich mal etwas gefährlicheren Stellen. Wenn dort was passiert, war der Weg zum nächsten Posten wiklich sehr lang. Viele Posten, welche an den Straßen standen, haben übrigens mehr auf alles andere geachtet als auf die Straße.



Das ist so viel Jahre später auch noch so....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2019)

Biete mich nächstes Jahr als Streckenposten an.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Oktober 2019)

Threadleichenflederer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (17. Oktober 2019)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Threadleichenflederer!



Ist aber immer noch aktuell das Problem


----------



## saturno (18. Oktober 2019)

ich würd vorschlagen der fredersteller fährt nächstes jahr nicht. im gegenteil, er macht einen streckenposten ziemlich am anfang gut gelaunt mit laola welle. sind dann alle durch ab zum essen, denn da gibts ja noch was


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Oktober 2019)

Der ist unter Umständen schon im Ruhestand....


----------



## Tischgrill (19. Oktober 2019)

Heutzutage -neuesten Trends angepasst- finden bei anderen Veranstaltungen parallel zur gleichen Zeit auf der gleichen Strecke Motorsportrennen statt. Dann heisst es aufgepasst, dass -auch wenn man so zügig ist dass man kurz hinter der Führungsgruppe bergab hochfährt-, dass von hinten ein E-Mopped fast lautlos angeprescht kommt. Das Getummel auf der Strecke ein einziger Mischmasch aus Radfahrern und E-Moppedfahrern aller Geschwindigkeitsbereiche auf schmalen rutschigen Trails bergab dann auch noch. Dann lieber ein paar Streckenposten zu wenig wenn alles andere passt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2019)

Was zukünftig alle ähnlichen Veranstaltungen betreffen wird:

E-Biker /-innen haben nun die Möglichkeit Anstiege hoch zu fahren die sie vorher nie geschafft hätten. Dann kommt aber ein Punkt wo sie es technisch oder konditionell doch nicht mehr schaffen. Dann wird geschoben und da die Dinger schwer sind geht gar nichts mehr voran. Der persönliche  Vorteil kehrt sich um zu einem Nachteil für alle.

Finde E-Bikes toll aber da wird sich das Miteinander noch etwas einregeln und die Fahrer /-innen ihr Können mit den Möglichkeiten besser einschätzen müssen.

Bis dahin ist Toleranz auf allen Seiten angesagt.


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke baei aller Kritik sollte man sich bewußt sein, dass der Wasi eher eine Touristikfahrt bzw. -event als ein Rennen ist. es gibt schließlich keine Zeitnahme. Wer mal Lust auf ein Rennen im eigendlichen Sinn hat, dem empfehle ich die Schwesterveranstaltungen VulkanBike Marathon oder den SaarschleifenBike+Run. 
Das Thema E-Biker ist auch für die Veranstalter noch recht neu und man muß noch den richtigen Umgang mit dem Thema bzw. der Gruppe finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Gianty


Bei manchen Marathon-Rennen (mit Zeitnahme) wird es ja so gemacht, dass die E-Biker 60 Minuten vor den nicht motorisierten, und nur auf der Kurzstrecke oder Mittelstrecke starten, was ich eigentlich ziemlich gut finde. 

Denn selbst der Spitzenfahrer der Kurz - oder Mittelstrecke dürfte unter normalen Umständen nicht an die langsamsten E-Biker/innen ran fahren.

So ist es ein separates Rennen, bei dem sich motorisierte und nicht-motorisierte Teilnehmer nicht "in die Quere" kommen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Gianty schrieb:


> Was zukünftig alle ähnlichen Veranstaltungen betreffen wird:
> 
> E-Biker /-innen haben nun die Möglichkeit Anstiege hoch zu fahren die sie vorher nie geschafft hätten. Dann kommt aber ein Punkt wo sie es technisch oder konditionell doch nicht mehr schaffen. Dann wird geschoben und da die Dinger schwer sind geht gar nichts mehr voran. Der persönliche  Vorteil kehrt sich um zu einem Nachteil für alle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2019)

Dachte vorhin nicht an Rennveranstaltungen. Dort ist das derzeit gut geregelt und weniger ein Thema.

Hatten letzten Samstag in den Staupassagen prima und sehr nette Unterhaltungen mit E-Biker /-innen. Taten uns halt ab dem Punkt leid wo es für sie nicht mehr weiter ging.

Wer es eilig und ausgeprägte Rennambitionen hat sollte sich bei einer der vielen Veranstaltungen anmelden.  Dort kann er Gas geben bis ihm schwarz vor den Augen wird. Aber Achtung: Dort wird der Jäger schnell zum Gejagten. 

Eine Veranstaltung wie der WASGAU oder ein CTF leben doch vom schönen Miteinander. Das macht den Charme einer solchen Veranstaltung fern vom Rennstress aus.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dachte vorhin nicht an Rennveranstaltungen. Dort ist das derzeit gut geregelt und weniger ein Thema.



Ok. 



> Hatten letzten Samstag in den Staupassagen prima und sehr nette Unterhaltungen mit E-Biker /-innen. Taten uns halt ab dem Punkt leid wo es für sie nicht mehr weiter ging.



Ja, das verstehe ich.



> Wer es eilig und ausgeprägte Rennambitionen hat sollte sich bei einer der vielen Veranstaltungen anmelden.  Dort kann er Gas geben bis ihm schwarz vor den Augen wird. Aber Achtung: Dort wird der Jäger schnell zum Gejagten.



Tja, der Jäger kann wirklich schnell zum gejagten werden.



> Eine Veranstaltung wie der WASGAU oder ein CTF leben doch vom schönen Miteinander. Das macht den Charme einer solchen Veranstaltung fern vom Rennstress aus.



Ok bei CTF oder beim Rennrad RTF stimmt das schon, jap. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## saturno (20. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der ist unter Umständen schon im Ruhestand....




ups, übersehen das pacechris jetzt den beruf des forumtotengräbers übernommen hat


----------



## pacechris (20. Oktober 2019)

saturno schrieb:


> ups, übersehen das pacechris jetzt den beruf des forumtotengräbers übernommen hat


Das hat auch seinen Grund, das Thema ist immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Anwesenheit von Streckenposten an schwierigen Stellen hat sich im aktuellen Zeitalter der Mobiltelefone entschärft.

Wichtiger wäre die schnelle Versorgung eines Verletzten. Da an den Wochenenden oftmals viele verschiedene Veranstaltungen stattfinden und es dann noch mögliche Unfälle in Privathaushalten, Autoverkehr usw gibt, wird es personell und materiell irgendwann eng.

Ein viel wichtigerer Punkt wäre meiner Meinung nach, die materielle Ausstattung der Retter an das Freizeitverhalten der Menschen anzupassen. In den Wäldern tummeln sich immer mehr Personen. Wenn dann das Mobilfunknetz, die materielle und personelle Verfügbarkeit im Rettungssystem spärlich ausfallen, wird es im Ernstfall eng.

Das hat ein Veranstalter nicht im Griff und kann ihm nicht negativ vorgeworfen werden.
Da hängt es wie immer am Geld.

Was nützt ein Streckenposten der sofort zur Stelle ist und dann nicht weiß wie er mit der Verletzung des Verunglückten umgehen muss? Fast immer sind sofort hilfsbereite Fahrer da, die sich um den Verunglückten und das Absetzen eines Notrufs kümmern.

Da sollte man etwas differenzieren.
Kein Veranstalter kann an jeder potentiell gefährlichen Stelle einen Streckenposten positionieren.

Und dann gibt es noch Fälle, wo ein Fahrer in einem total unspektakulären Trail einen Ast ins Vorderrad bekommt und sich schwere Verletzungen zuzieht. Wenn das auch noch abgesichert werden muss liegt man bei 100% der Strecke und das kann niemand leisten.

Es wird schon sehr viel Personal zum Absichern der öffentlichen Strassen benötigt. Die muss man auch erst mal zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## adandt (23. Oktober 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Anwesenheit von Streckenposten an schwierigen Stellen hat sich im aktuellen Zeitalter der Mobiltelefone entschärft.


Das sehe ich auch so 

Mit den heutzutage offline verfügbaren Karten muss man sich schon ordentlich Mühe geben, um die Orientierung zu verlieren.
Wer diese Offlinekarten noch nicht kennt und sich dafür interessiert, sollte sich mal die Seite von OpenAndroMaps anschauen.

Hier mal ein Screenshot von meinem Handy mit der App "Oruxmaps":


----------



## adandt (25. Oktober 2019)

ach ja, in dem Zusammenhang sollte ich noch eine vernünftige Halterung empfehlen, weil das ständige handy-ausm-trikot-fummeln schon recht umständlich ist.
Meine Quadlock-Halterung hat bisher noch jedes Terrain und jeden Sturz überstanden 
...ich geb ja zu, für Puristen ist das schon eine Kröte. Mir gefällt ein blankes Cockpit auch besser.
Aber in fremder Umgebung nehm ich das Geraffel am Lenker gern in Kauf.


----------

